# Parents as Dependent in EOI / Visa 189



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have to include my Parents as Dependent while applying for Visa Class 189. Could you please help me with the details and process for it ?

Below are my questions :

1. While submitting EOI for Visa 189, there is a options of adding no. of family members as dependant in future application. Can I add 2 here (for parents) ? 
In any way, will it impact my invitation timeline or priority of getting invite if I add my Parents as dependant ?

2. Once Invitation is received, what documentation is required for my parents and what is the process which needs to be followed in this scenario ?

3. If I do not add my parents as dependant while applying for my PR now, can I add them later on ? Or a fresh PR application needed for them ? How does it work ?

Anyone who has added their parents as dependant while applying for Visa 189 / EOI .. pls share your inputs.

Mnay Thanks
Sid


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am afraid, you cannot include your parents in your 189 EOI or visa application. Australian immigration does not count your parents as dependent. Dependent is your spouse and children only. Parents can apply on a different visa category but only when you have got your visa and travelled to Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------

